# Former Green Beret



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2015)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...ning-seahawks?campaign=Facebook_atn_rosenthal

Is now an NFL player after being offered a contract by the Seattle Seahawks.

Way to go!


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2015)

Good for him!

I wish him the very best success during this next chapter of his life.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 3, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Etype (May 3, 2015)

Super awesome.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 3, 2015)

The more I read about this guy, the more nuts his story becomes. 

I mean, the guy never plays football in high school, and his only exposure was probably playing a few pickup games during his enlistment.  He somehow taught himself to do long snapping duties.
He gets out, enrolls at UT, a college football juggernaut, and thinks "Hey, I'm in pretty good shape.  Maybe I oughtta give this football thing a try."  He plays in 38 games.
After finishing up college, he thinks "You know, getting signed to the NFL might be cool too."  And the Seahawks sign him.

How fucking cool is that?  He wasn't raised in a powerhouse high school football program, with more athletic trainers than teachers.  His only prep before going to UT was hitting the gym and hitting objectives.  What a story!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 3, 2015)

Congratulations, Nate!! Best of luck in da pros! We'll have to see if our Troll can recruit ya for SS.


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> The more I read about this guy, the more nuts his story becomes.
> 
> I mean, the guy never plays football in high school, and his only exposure was probably playing a few pickup games during his enlistment.  He somehow taught himself to do long snapping duties.
> He gets out, enrolls at UT, a college football juggernaut, and thinks "Hey, I'm in pretty good shape.  Maybe I oughtta give this football thing a try."  He plays in 38 games.
> ...



He almost sounds like the sort of guy who takes the LSAT's on a lark and is then accepted into Harvard Law.


----------



## Viper1 (May 3, 2015)

This is awesome.  Found a roll and was so good they couldn't ignore him.  Helluva a UW campaign to get into the G-base!


----------

